# Bite down black oak with elk horn ring



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a oak call with a elk antler ring and bite down reed. I sell these as Elk cow calls and as a predator call here in utah. It is my go to call when the yotes won't cooperate. $38.00 to your door. Enjoy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking call ! I dont know why more people dont use the bite downs.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed. Secret weapon..... Nice work again! Those antler bands are just plain awesome.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

another beautiful call,well done

you guys on here make some incredible calls,must be nice to have them skills


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll take it. How do you want to be paid?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Another beauty Rick---------nice grab FRED-----sb*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sweet looking call.Enjoy Fred I am really liking the bite down calls myself.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks fr3db3ar, I sent you a pm. And thanks for all the comments every one. I don't think i have been patted on the back more in my whole life. LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

CMGC said:


> Thanks fr3db3ar, I sent you a pm. And thanks for all the comments every one. I don't think i have been patted on the back more in my whole life. LOL


 You'll get a lot of that on this site.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

If you think you can make another one, I may pat you some more!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice grab Fred ! That's one cool call. I'm thinkin you need to make some more.... :wink:


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

I am still a little nervous every time i post , but i havn't had this much fun in a long time. And definitly not on a computer.Thanks to every one for making me feel at home. I do have another black oak call, I will put it up next.


----------

